# Modifying Megasquirt V3.57 for VW Hall Effect Sensor



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

So, for all of those people that are buying the new prebuilt version of Megasquirt from one of the distributors, this is to help them modify, or tell their seller how to modify, the V3.57 board for a 5v low to high hall sender. 
This is only applicable for MS1 processors, or those who may eventually need or want to run the MS1 processor. The MS2 has the ability to change the ignition trigger settings so the hardware doesn't necessarily need to be modified.
Remove XG1-XG2 jumper
Remove JP1 2-3 jumper
Jumper XG1 to JP1-2
Jumper JP1-3 through a 1k resistor to 5v pad
Yes, it's that easy, just like a V3 board! 
Pictures:
Testing with the Jimstim:

Mods (red wires):



Don't mind the white wires, those are the ones DIY puts on the 3.57s if you don't specify that you don't need or want them. 
If you are running MS2 you will want the JS10 to IGN jumper shown, otherwise you'd want one of the LED pads jumpered to IGN.
Hope that helps someone. Look for a writeup on 3.57 with non direct drive waste spark coils shortly.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

this def helps :thumbup:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Very nice Paul. If it's ok with you I'll use this in the "Squirting your Dub" document. Notes have been organized and the outline written, I plan on starting the actual writing of the doc tonight.

One question though..... why not just use your alternate method with the VR conditioner. I have had MUCH better luck with it than with the Hall/Opto conditioner.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Please do!! I did this before I started to use the VR circuit for hall cars. I have still had two installs not work with the vr circuit (both 16v rabbits, coincidence?!?) so this might still be useful.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

DIY auto tune's article on how to MS a vw shows the same steps as well


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Please do!! I did this before I started to use the VR circuit for hall cars. I have still had two installs not work with the vr circuit (both 16v rabbits, coincidence?!?) so this might still be useful.


Yeah I am including both methods for using a hall sensor.


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

paul is this on my car lol?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Haha, no!


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Haha, no!


----------

